# Crossover Opinions



## Demitryk (Apr 23, 2013)

I am currently building my entire home theater from scratch. I am designing the crossover for my center channel and wanted to know which of the two would be better and why. I am using HT Audio Xover 3 pro. 


The "4th order" attached image is a 4th order LR for the high and low pass. i tried some of the 2nd and 3rd order but it causes some weird responses from the woofer. So does the 4th order but with some equalization i can mitigate it and get a smooth over all response. This one is considerably more expensive to build.


"Simple" attachment just a simple 1st order butterworth simple and cheap

I've never heard anything like the first one in person so im not sure what to expect and which i should build. Any thoughts?


----------

